# Campaign for Facebook to be translated into Quenya



## Eledhwen (Oct 30, 2012)

A Facebook community page about the Quenya101 language institute has been created.
I can't help feeling that this campaign is doomed to failure; but the supporter list and initial posts are very entertaining: http://www.facebook.com/IwantItinQuenya and the publicity may have other benefits.


----------



## David (Oct 31, 2012)

I have enough trouble trying to understand the 'pirate' language' which has somehow become my default Facebook language! :*)


----------

